# Rasboras V. Tetras



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

OK so one of my friends asked what the difference was in a tetra (ex:Neon) and a rasbora (ex:harlequin), the only thing I could think to tell her was that they both come from different evolutionary lines and tetras will generally get bigger than rasboras, other than that, does anyone know the real difference between the two?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

rasboras are more related to barbs and danios than tetra. Rasboras are in the cyprinidae family with goldfish, barbs and danios and tetras are characins like pirahna. Look at wikipedia for detailed family characteristics.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

wikipedia = not a good a source, just personal experience and AP teachers giving 0's for citing it as a source, so I don't use it. But I was just curious as to what the differences were, are rasboras more nippy since theyre related to barbs?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i would say no Ive had them before where they were a little nippy but Ive also had some that didn't nip at all. If you put them in a tank with other fish their general size and keep an OK size school they should keep any violence in their group.

Ian


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

like danios!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

some species of tetra can be very aggressive and nippy more than i have seen any rasboras be. but it all depends not only on the species but individual fish. some just have tendencies to be aggressive just like every other animal or person.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's how my 55g is, I have kribs in there and most of the time the other fish pick on them, guess they must be the pushover kribs... also lots of people tell me how I shouldn't put serpeas with guppies bc they get nippy but all my guppies are fine, all with intact tails


----------

